# KC's Mischief



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

So, I figured that I should start a thread on my little mischief! I have two boys so far, but am getting two more soon. Ivan and Asa are about 10 and 9 weeks old, respectively. I've had them for nearly a month and I love them to bits! 

_(Click on the thumbnail pictures to enlarge them.)_


First, the cage. It's a Martin's ferret barn and I love it a lot, as do the boys.




Here, we have Asa, my little blue boy with standard ears and coat. I have suspicions that he may be a dwarf, but he's too young to tell just yet.




Here he is with Ivan, who is less than a week older than him. Asa actually appears larger than he is here as he's quite stretched out from peeking over the side of the bin. Ivan just keeps growing, but Asa is almost completely stalled in growth. I'm not worried, though... it's just curious!




Speaking of Ivan, this is a terrible picture of him! He has standard ears and dark, dark ruby eyes that don't work so very well. His coat is velveteen and may or may not be fawn. It's difficult to tell at his age, but he is either a very poor fawn or an iffy beige. It can be so hard to tell for sure with babies that weren't bred for their colors!




More later!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Here is a picture of one of the new babies I'll be getting. He was born on 6/22, so he's not quite ready to go yet.

He is a cinnamon dumbo with a harley coat, which I absolutely adore! His pedigree name is Treasure Isle, but I haven't chosen his proper name yet.










I'll be making my second pick within the next few days and then hopefully picking the two boys up at the end of the month.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Made my second pick! His pedigree name is Rum Spice and he is a cinnamon self dumbo. I forgot to mention that Treasure Isle, above, is also a self.










Can't wait to pick my boys up at the end of the month!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute, your little Ivan is either a buff (beige, but in the UK beige/buff rats are suppose to be light in color like that) Or a Blue beige/ Russian beige.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I figured some sort of beige. Hard for me to tell with rats without a top coat. I'm only used to identifying adults.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

aww the new baby is so adorable. Asa looks so tiny aww. Ivan is adorable too ofcourse.

I love that blue bucket in your cage. I want to get one like that lol


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! They really are not the best pictures at all. (Of Asa and Ivan, I mean.) I need better ones! Asa is super, super tiny and only grew for around a week or so, then stopped completely. Ivan is a dear. He's about average-sized for his age, I think. We'll see what happens with Asa. He might just be behind, but I really am suspicious that he may be a dwarf. Either way, he's very sweet.

They LOVE the bucket. It came from the Dollar Tree a few weeks ago, so they might still have them in stock if you live near any of them.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Awwe too cute! You could just call them Treasure and Rum (I love that as a name). To keep them as close to the pedigree name as possible...


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I was never one for sticking with their pedigree names. All of our current boys are going with Northern names (Norse, Scandinavian, etc.), so we're continuing that theme.

Treasure Isle will be Henrik and Rum Spice will possibly be Björn. My husband picked Ivan and Asa, and would like Björn, but I am tempted to name the new boys myself! So, Henrik for certain, but we'll see what Rum Spice will be.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

New pictures of my new boys that I'm picking up in two weeks!

Henrik, my harley cinnamon dumbo (Treasure Isle):













Unnamed cinnamon dumbo (Rum Spice):


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like Trouble A and Trouble B!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

kriminologie said:


> Looks like Trouble A and Trouble B!


No babies that cute can be anything but trouble, for sure!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Today's the day! Going to pick them up very shortly!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Love the names you decided on.  They're so cute!!! And tiny. *-*


----------



## sarah<3rats (Jun 27, 2012)

Love the names so cute just wondering where are u getting them from i live in philadelphia and i cant seem to find a good breeder


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! They are moulting right now, but still cute as can be. Henrik looks especially silly! I've never seen a harley coat moult before, but it is amusing! Poor thing looks so odd!

They are both just absolutely excellent right now!

Sarah, I'll PM you!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

To whom it may concern, Henrik is actually mink and Ulrik is cinnamon. I misread my paperwork!

I'll get my own pictures of them after they're done moulting, but the breeder's pictures are too cute!


----------



## Delilahbrat (Jun 28, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


>


How adorable. He looks just like my Bald Igor (he was sold as hairless, but his coat is textured exactly like Ivan's, except it's shorter).


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

aw there gorgeous! x


----------

